# Blade Question Oster Clipmaster



## Shdfx1 (Oct 27, 2017)

I recently bought an Oster Clipmaster, variable speed, model # 078150. It came with blade 84AU 1511-02. Did blade numerical designations change? It's been years since I've body clipped, but I remember using a 10 or even smaller number. An 84 would be practically microscopic, and it does not look that fine.

What blade should I use on this clipper? Is anyone familiar with this blade? This is my husband's hose, whom he is taking to a show in a few weeks. I confidently told I've clipped a lot of horses, and should be able to do his draft horse without a problem. I haven't body clipped in a while but I touch up with my Oster A5 from time to time. I'm looking at this blade number freaking out that I'm going to take the coat down to the skin. I told him to get an extra blade for the Clipmaster, and he told me he got a 10. I've got to go down to see if it's a small size for an A5, or for the body clipper. Otter has two websites, osterpro.com and osterstyle.com, and cannot reach anyone. 

I would really appreciate any information you guys can provide. I would just experiment if it was my own horse, and no show was involved. But I really don't want to mess up my husband's horse. And as a draft, I've got acres of coat to get through.

Let me know, and thanks.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The big clippers have a different numbering system. Google the Clipmaster, and you will see the different blades...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you are referring to the Large Animal Clipper 









The 84AU and the 83AU ARE the blades that are standard used for body clipping of a horse.
This is a matched set with the numbers you can see on the blades on close-up. 
_https://www.statelinetack.com/item/oster-clipmaster-replacement-blade-combo-pack/P00190/_
 Nice price for the set too...

Here is a list for all blades and hair cut length, _regardless of manufacturer._
.*Blade Size/Blade Cut:*
5/8 HT: 5/8" - 16mm
5/8 Wide: 1/32" - 0.8mm
3/4 HT: 3/4" - 19mm
3 3/4: 1/2" - 13mm
3 3/4 FC: 1/2" - 13mm
4: 3/8" - 9.5mm
4 1/2 FC: 5/16" - 7.9mm
4 FC: 3/8" - 9.5mm
5: 1/4" - 6.3mm
5 FC: 1/4" - 6.3mm
6 FC: 3/16" - 4.8mm
7: 1/8" - 3.2mm
7 FC: 1/8" - 3.2mm
8 1/2: 7/64" - 2.8mm
9: 5/64" - 2mm
10: 1/16" - 1.5mm
15: 3/64" - 1.2mm
30: 1/50" - 0.5mm
40 & 40SS: 1/100" - .025mm
50: 1/125 - .02mm
T84: 3/32" - 2.4mm 

You can purchase different length cut blades for the large machines too...
I think sheep shear blades are longer length left...
_https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30E07156-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5_
The medium blades are longer, considerably longer length left...
Looking at the blades I am near positive they fit the Oster machine too that you have.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I found you this...
_https://www.valleyvet.com/c/horse-supplies/clippers/clipper-blades/large-hair-head-blades.html_
The last 3 choices are probably what you search for or are accustomed to seeing "professional groomers", the horse clipping people, use to use clipping for winter show ring appearance without the "naked" look so many today just don't get or understand the difference a fresh cut can have...


My apologies...._WELCOME to the Forum!!_

:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Shdfx1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Horselovingguy:

Thanks! Where does the 84AU fall on the list of hair lengths per blade size? Is it like the T84 at 2.4 mm?

You guys are all great! That you for the replies. I stalled my husband, and had him wash the horse. Darn the luck, it got late in the day so we'll have to clip tomorrow, by which time I will hopefully have my act together.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Shdfx1 said:


> Thanks! Where does the 84AU fall on the list of hair lengths per blade size? Is it like the T84 at 2.4 mm?



These blades in particular are the bottom blade and can give you a very different length coat left..
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30E07A3B-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5 {1/4"}
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30E07BB7-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5 {3/8"}
 https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30E07A39-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5 {standard blade sold probably is 1/4" = #10 blade length}
You also want the "finished" appearance not the "rough" cut used on some other critters when clipped like alpacas.

Coat length left depends upon which blade you choose, as it can vary.
Some of the 84AU _is_ short like a #10 blade would give...
The_ medium blade_ gives a 2.5mm cut length which is almost double the length of the #10 blade...
Then you can also get near surgical length...to short except for a specific reason to be used on a horse imo!
 My clipper is set up with the "medium" length 2.5 mm/3/8" blade which I like the appearance of clipped but _not_ scalped.
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30E07BB7-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5
 I found clipping to short could cause irritation of the skin under a blanket or saddle pad and also truly limited a horse to t/o during winter cold as they just had nothing left to protect them, blankets worn or not! 
You better have a arsenal of blankets if you remove more than was needed to keep the horse warm enough. The horse also lost the beauty of their coat clipped to short. :icon_rolleyes:

This link will give you all the blades available for the large animal clippers...
 _https://www.valleyvet.com/c/horse-su...ad-blades.html_
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use my Clipmasters to take down all the winter hair (if I don't use lights through the winter) and then I go over everything with a 10 blade on my A6 clippers to make sure I don't leave any 'clipper tracks'. I use a 30 for ears & around eyes & muzzle. If the horse is in good coat, not already got winter growth, I would just curry and/or use a Slicker stone and trim ears, eyes, muzzle and around the coronet band of the feet. 

If you have 30 days before the show, then go ahead and use the Clipmasters and then smooth out any rough edges with the smaller clippers, in 30 days the coat will have grown back in enough to not look mousey the way so many fresh clipped horses look. I also give a very thorough bath before I clip, then bathe and deep condition (I use Sally's Cholesterol Hair Conditioner). When I do the deep conditioning, I put the conditioner all over the horse and then stand him in the sun with a wool cooler on for 30 mins, then bring him back and rinse. That will bring back a lot of the shine you lose when you clip real close. 

You won't skin the horse with the Clipmasters, but if he's not squeaky clean, you'll have LOTS of clipper tracks to clean up and dull blades.


----------

